# What do I tell Verizon to get data back after 2.3.5 sbf and 4.5.621 sbf?



## awesome_guy (Mar 25, 2012)

A few hours ago I tried to sbf back to 2.3.5 (milestone x) and screwed up my data, so now I can't do anything internet related. I have heard that people on this forum have called Verizon, and got their data restored? If so, please inform me of what you told them. Cause earlier I was on the phone with Verizon for over an hour and still no luck. (not trying to sound rude, but please just answer if you know what to tell verizon)


----------



## skelente (Oct 21, 2011)

You need to ask them to "reprovision your data." This has been heavily discussed in the respective thread discussing the 604 sbf/root method. Reading through you'll find people had several issues with this, but it was usually linked to the competency of the rep they got on the phone. Some people got it fixed after one call, some people had to try for a couple of days. You will of course need to sbf back to 621 as well as call them from a separate phone. I suggest you read through the whole thread, and PM the other members that ran into your same problem. Off the top of my head I know thepooch had this issue and it took him a couple of days to get everything working properly.

I hate being that guy, but this is why you should always thoroughly read through threads before you do any major changes to your phone (or any technology really.) You're pretty lucky the damage isn't permanent or any worse than just lost data.


----------



## awesome_guy (Mar 25, 2012)

Okay. Thanks alot, now I can at least have something to say to them and hopefully get it fixed. It'd be nice to have a phone before Tuesday. haha but I didnt realize the euro sbf would wipe the radio out too.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

skelente said:


> You need to ask them to "reprovision your data." This has been heavily discussed in the respective thread discussing the 604 sbf/root method. Reading through you'll find people had several issues with this, but it was usually linked to the competency of the rep they got on the phone. Some people got it fixed after one call, some people had to try for a couple of days. You will of course need to sbf back to 621 as well as call them from a separate phone. I suggest you read through the whole thread, and PM the other members that ran into your same problem. Off the top of my head I know thepooch had this issue and it took him a couple of days to get everything working properly.
> 
> I hate being that guy, but this is why you should always thoroughly read through threads before you do any major changes to your phone (or any technology really.) You're pretty lucky the damage isn't permanent or any worse than just lost data.


Skel I'm thinking people are probably just finding that SBF file around the interwebs without coming across it here. We've got ourselves covered here in our respective threads for the .621 update. And well, the less you know about it the more dangerous it is...


----------

